# Kurze Umfrage



## BunkerFunker (10. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich muss in der Schule ein Referat über die Designerdroge Ecstasy / MDMA halten. Da ich noch einen etwas höheren originalen Anteil benötige und mich eure Meinung dazu interessiert, dachte ich mir dass ihr vielleicht Lust und Zeit hättet einen kleine Umfrage die aus 14 Fragen besteht auszufüllen. Auch wenn ihr mit dem Begriff Ecstasy oder MDMA nichts anfangen könnt, bitte ich euch doch auch die Umfrage auszufüllen.

Für jeden der jetzt Lust darauf hat ist hier der Link: Findmind - Online Umfragen

Ich danke euch schon jetzt für eure Teilnahme an der Umfrage und hoffe das sie euch Spass macht.  

Freundliche Grüsse, BunkerFunker


----------



## XeT (10. Oktober 2015)

BunkerFunker schrieb:


> Da ich noch einen etwas höheren originalen Anteil benötige und mich eure Meinung dazu interessiert




Also ich verkaufe dir nichts auch nichts gestrecktes.


----------



## BunkerFunker (10. Oktober 2015)

Laut unserem Lehrer hatte ebenfalls ein Schüler einen Vortrag über Drogen und der hat dann auch ein bisschen Stoff zum degustieren mitgebracht. 
Der Schüler durfte sich dann freiwillig  bei der Polizei melden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2015)

Nö, ohne Tüte machte es keinen Spaß


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Oktober 2015)

Geh mal schön auf ne GOA-Party, knall dir zehn Pillen rein und mach den Selbsttest. So machts der forsche Forscher. 

Nein, natürlich nur Spaß. Hab die Umfrage mal mitgemacht, weil ich Extasy früher öfter mal genommen habe. Das Zeug macht Schmetterlinge im Bauch und alles ist nur noch geil. Extase halt. Schlimm wirds, wenn die Wirkung abklingt. Nach dem Hoch kommt das Tief. 

Und beim Referat die Vorstellung dieses Videos nicht vergessen: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEO1lI5ZFL8


----------



## BunkerFunker (12. Oktober 2015)

Vielen Dank das du an der Umfrage teilgenommen hast. 

Und  ob das Video dem Lehrer gefallen würde, naaa ich weiss nicht. 

PS. Seit wann kann man keinen Daumen mehr nach oben geben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

In der Rumpelkammer gibt es keine Stinkefinger, die Funktion ist den renommierteren Bereichen vorbehalten


----------



## BunkerFunker (12. Oktober 2015)

Ach so. Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Oktober 2015)

Sind MDMAs die Dinger in Kristallform, weil Pillen nicht mehr cool sind und jeder denkt, er bekäme so reineren Stoff? 
Habe auch mitgemacht.


----------



## BunkerFunker (15. Oktober 2015)

Ja, es gibt MDMA Kristalle, aber es ist fraglich ob man die Reinheit von blossem Auge erkennen kann.

Danke für deine Teilnahme thunderofhate.


----------



## Octabus (24. Oktober 2015)

Umfrage ausgefüllt, am besten diverse Fragestellungen gleich überspringen und den Teilnehmenden nicht dazu zwingen, vier mal hintereinander die selbe Antwort abzuliefern. Die Umfrage wirkt ein wenig hingeknallt in meinen Augen, aber solange du deine Antworten kriegst - alles Gute für das Referat!


----------



## BlackAcetal (24. Oktober 2015)

Alles ausgefüllt ^^
Wenn der Vortrag fertig ist kanm man den irgendwo einsehen? Würde mich schon interessieren was daraus geworden ist.


----------



## BunkerFunker (27. Oktober 2015)

Danke für eure Teilnahme Octabus und BlackAcetal . 
Ich bin froh für jegliche Kritik, da ich es so nächstes Mal besser machen kann.
Und ja, eventuell darf ich sie veröffentlichen, aber muss das noch mit dem Lehrer besprechen der ist da nämlich ein bisschen heikel.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

:O                 --------


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. November 2015)

Habe mal mitgemacht.

Ich persöhnlich bin ja für eine Legalisierung aller Drogen. Persöhnlich habe ich es noch nicht konsumiert habe es aber vor!


----------

